# Echo Power Broom



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

Can anybody tell me if the Echo PAS-230 is sufficient to operate the Power Broom attachment vs the PAS-265 power head? Or does the Power Broom call for the largest power unit?? There would be a little savings if I could go with the smaller cheaper unit. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

They work well but you might not like it if it is under powered. Worth a few extra $'s for the power.


----------



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

*thanks, and...*

That's the way I usually think, but thought I'd ask in the event the answer came back that the smaller unit was 'way more than enough'...I'm looking to clean the pavement after snowblowing (so that it dries the next day in the sun) From your experience can I expect this level of cleanliness?


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think they make one that has rubber flappers and one that has brushes. I think they will clean snow that has not been packed nicely but ice and packed snow will be tougher.


----------



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm just looking to remove fresh blowback, loose ridges, and then 'several inch overnight snowfalls' (usually they are light lake-effect snows, not wet heavy or gritty 'storm snows'. Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

When operating a Power Broom, either bristle or paddle, does the operator have to hold the unit within contact with the pavement, or can the operator let the 'broom' ride the pavement only having to control the trigger and steer the unit?


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

A little of both. They are a little heavy and your arms will get tired after a while. Buy the shoulder strap if you pick one up.


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

The paddle is better, and you can use it in the spring to beat the divots off the lawn.


----------



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, BH115577 and SNOW TENDER, for your input.


----------

